# FoodSaver



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone has a FoodSaver? If so which one? Do you like it?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

We have it and its wonderful. I'm not sure which one. I have the one that seals bags and the one that stores food in the containers. They both work great.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 28 2005, 05:00 PM
> *I was just wondering if anyone has a FoodSaver?  If so which one?  Do you like it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85502*


[/QUOTE]

I have one too... I love it... I use it everyday. I really do.
It's great for people that don't have much time on there hands for cooking . It makes my life so easy. 
I prepare most of my meals on the weekend or at lest cut up all the veggie and bag them so they don't go bad. My husband is a vegetarian so this helps keep the food fresh longer three days. 


I think I got the 1060, it was at costco... it cheaper there and you get the three containers. We just got one for our mother in law because she is always out and has to rush home to cook dinner. This way she can prepare dinner weeks head of time and then the family only has to take the food out and place in microwave.

When our family comes over there is normally no meet to cook because I don't really buy it.. Because it would be bad by then. So now I can buy the meat chicken or stake and Cook up a real good meal and vacuum and seal it.. I put it in the freezer and it ready when I need it. Not to mention you don't have to season things for a whole day... you can season chicken in ten min.. And it taste so good. I bought two sets of containers one for fridge for left- over and fruits to keep fresh. The other set for rice and flour in the cupboard. It great...I love it. Oh my mother in law loves it too, now she can stay out as long as she wants









Eg. Went away to the cabin for the long weekend. I cooked chicken,macaronie pie, vegie lasauna. Then I let it cool and put them in the freezer to get hard . Then I vacumed them in bags. I packed a Salad in the lagre container. For breakfast ,I also cut up starberries and canlop and put them in a container and seled it. Then I made muffins and sealed those too. Oh I forgot i also made rice and sealed that too. Well we had enough food for days... When we microwaved to warm it up . It tase so good. My mother in law was so impressed she wated one too. We only ate out once just for the experience. On and nothing went bad. 

If you plan on getting one get the package that has three containers you will save more money that way. also try to get the one that stores the bags inside the food saver. Sorry for the long post.

Oh my the way my husband uses it too...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 28 2005, 05:02 PM
> *We have it and its wonderful.  I'm not sure which one.  I have the one that seals bags and the one that stores food in the containers.  They both work great.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85504*


[/QUOTE]

you can use one of the containers you have for sesoning meat . You don't have to by the seasoning container unless you cook a lot of meat for the family. I use the medium round container for seasoning .


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have one and totally love it. I've used it for everything. Every year my in-laws give us a huge 30lb box of asparagus and I vaccuum seal it all and then freeze it. I also use it to seal up a weeks worth of dog food so I can buy the huge 40 lbs bags of dog food and then just open up one bag a week without having the whole bag go bad. I have one of the first models when it first came out and it's starting to lose it's ability to seal the bags but I've used it SO much that I'm not surprised. I will for sure by a new model when it poops out eventually.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm thinking of doing home cooked meals for the girls. Nichole suggested getting a foodsaver. The more I think about it I like it because I could make like a months worth of food when I cook. That would make me more likely to stick with it. 

I was looking on the FoodSaver website. I like the V840 and V845 models. They hold the bags and have a built in cutter.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

We have one too. Don't know what we would do without it. Saves lots of $$ and time







Your girls are lucky to have a mom like you


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have one and LOVE it! I use the containers loads..... keeps dry goods DRY. Chips, snack mix, stuff like that will last forever in the large container. I also put strawberries in a container and they will ripen more, but not mold. I have left berries in the fridge for 10 days and they are great when I am ready for them. I also use the canisters for marinating meats.... my family loves chicken and pork after they have been in the food saver with some dressing or seasoning. The bags I mostly iuse for freezing, they are great when you buy large quantities at Costco.

In addition to the containers and the bags you can use canning jars if you buy the universal adapter to do that. I do this for sugar, flour and cereal. I also have the wine bottle tops and they work great.

I have many appliances and I have to say this is my very favorite!

Jude


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, here are the ones I'm looking at:

V2480 $119 + $7 S&H
V845 $120 + $16 S&H (Unless I order over $150 and then it is free)
V840 $99 + $16 S&H (Unless I order over $150 and then it is free)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 28 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Ok, here are the ones I'm looking at:
> 
> V2480 $119 + $7 S&H
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Becarfull when ordering or getting them at the stores. Home outfitters is still selling the old models. I was very up set when i got it there first and was riped off in price as well.
Costco had it cheaper and gave you the caniters and jar lid thing.

Here is a link to that will show you all the disscontinued models.
discontinued models

I think the first one you listed is the best model... crush proff is really good. I would love to have that model... I think the 840 is last years mode,it is still good but you might as well get the newest one if you can afford it 
regarless of what you get you will love your new toy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jul 28 2005, 10:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becarfull when ordering or getting them at the stores. Home outfitters is still selling the old models. I was very up set when i got it there first and was riped off in price as well.
Costco had it cheaper and gave you the caniters and jar lid thing.

Here is a link to that will show you all the disscontinued models.
discontinued models

I think the first one you listed is the best model... crush proff is really good. I would love to have that model... I think the 840 is last years mode,it is still good but you might as well get the newest one if you can afford it 
regarless of what you get you will love your new toy








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85621
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks!

The 840 and 845 are from the FoodSaver website. Their prices have recently been cut so it sounds like they are going to be discontinued soon. The 2480 seems to be one that only Sams carries. Not sure if that is good or bad. It seems to have all the features the others ones do but it also has a few more.

I go to the Sam's store last night and they had one with all the canisters but it was an older model. I don't know if I would even use the canisters that much. I don't bake so I don't have flour or sugar. Don't drink coffee so I don't have coffee. The girls are on dry dog food now but I'm thinking of switching to home cooked so I wouldn't need to store dry food in canisters. Hmm. I don't know.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

As far as the canisters go I didn't think I would use them either, but in fact I use them more then I use the bags. They are so great for keeping greens, other veggies and fruit fresh for a very long time ---- you will be amazed I also have a juicer so I use the canning jars for carrot juice and it keeps very well in the fridge this way I don't have to juice every day. If you like to marinate meat it does a fantastic job and you can leave the canister in the fridge for a few days and the meat stays very fresh.

I have the model 1075. I purchased extra canisters later and also the bottle stoppers and canning attachment.

Judi

ps... this looks like a great deal:COSTCO


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Jul 29 2005, 08:42 AM
> *ps... this looks like a great deal:COSTCO
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85671*


[/QUOTE]
OH! That is a good deal. My boss has a Costco membership so she could get it for me. WAIT!!! You don't need a membership?!?!? I thought you had to have a membership to shop at CostCo? It says if you don't have you you get charge 5% more. That is only $5 more, not bad. I will definitly add that to my list.

Edit:I just did a Froogle search on that one and CostCo is the cheapest.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 29 2005, 09:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! That is a good deal. My boss has a Costco membership so she could get it for me. WAIT!!! You don't need a membership?!?!? I thought you had to have a membership to shop at CostCo? It says if you don't have you you get charge 5% more. That is only $5 more, not bad. I will definitly add that to my list.

Edit:I just did a Froogle search on that one and CostCo is the cheapest.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85674
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sure you will use the canisters. Just like TikisMom said. I did not think I would use them... now I have two sets.. One for the frige and one for the cobord... I cut up my strawberrys for the week and put them in the canistre the keep fresh for max two weeks and still task great. They do not go bad. I also put my left overs in there some times and it keeps them fresh. I also use one to hold salad and it stays fresh for two weeks as well. Anyway the costco deal looks really good. Enjoy your new toy and don't forget to watch the video that comes with it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I went to CostCo tonight and decided not to get that one. It says it has a holder and cutter but I found out that it is not a built in one. It would be another thing to have to store.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

good move. At least you know what you realy required. For me i went out and bought it at linin and things and then found out they were still selling the old model.. i had to return it. I hate doing returns...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I say the V840 and the V845 someplace last night. I think Bed, Bath and Beyond sells the V845 for $99 but you only get 5 bags and one 11" X 10' roll. I would get a lot more if I got it from the FoodSaver website but I would have to pay shipping. Hmm.

I can't remember what store I saw the 840 at.

Right now I'm kind of leaning towards the V2480. I know it doesn't come with all the canisters but I can buy those at Walmart for less then $20.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 30 2005, 10:51 AM
> *Right now I'm kind of leaning towards the V2480.  I know it doesn't come with all the canisters but I can buy those at Walmart for less then $20.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85955*


[/QUOTE]

I would go with this one too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Food saver has new containiers. They are really cool. You don't even have to have a food saver to use one. 
It has a pump on top and all you do is pump it until the air is removed. I picked one up on Saturday. Mine is round. Here is a link for the internet.

Foodsaver.com

you can store left overs , fruit, veggies and more


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 30 2005, 07:51 AM
> *I say the V840 and the V845 someplace last night.  I think Bed, Bath and Beyond sells the V845 for $99 but you only get 5 bags and one 11" X 10' roll.  I would get a lot more if I got it from the FoodSaver website but I would have to pay shipping.  Hmm.
> 
> I can't remember what store I saw the 840 at.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Now I am getting obsessed with getting a foodsaver. Definitely at the end of the year! Good luck with your purchase







.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Aug 2 2005, 09:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I am getting obsessed with getting a foodsaver. Definitely at the end of the year! Good luck with your purchase







.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86815
[/B][/QUOTE]

The good thing about the new fresh container is you don't have to have a food saver there is a pump attached to it that you just press. In the link it show a picture with the white thing in the middel . THat is the pump when you finish pumping it you turn it and it sits flat in the container. Anyway you can use it merinate meat, keep your fuits longer ... strawberries will last two weeks in it. Also salad will last a lot longer and stay fresher. I put my left overs in it. Yesterday i made a macironie pie, chichen and Salmon stakes... now I dont have to cook for the week... yippy. I have to say the food saver is a really good buy.







but again if you can afford the food saver now. get the freshness containers they are way better then ziplock


----------

